# I love the new house..



## terracolson (Mar 26, 2010)

We just got this place and look at the love its sending me


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2010)

SIMPLY Beautiful! ..... Cute Buff lil watch dog ! (grin)
Is that a Japanese Maple I see?
8>)


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 26, 2010)

A nice curb appeal! Great buy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2010)

Didn't you just post about building new outdoor enclosures? And now you're in a new house? Has this been in the works for a while?


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2010)

Terra, the landscaping is beautiful. Did you just move in? How long? Looks like all the Spring flowers are already in full bloom. Just beautiful!


----------



## terracolson (Mar 27, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> SIMPLY Beautiful! ..... Cute Buff lil watch dog ! (grin)
> Is that a Japanese Maple I see?
> 8>)



Yes it is a Japaneses maple, I also have a manzinita tree



emysemys said:


> Didn't you just post about building new outdoor enclosures? And now you're in a new house? Has this been in the works for a while?



Yvonne, Same house.... I didnt put pictures of the back yard... I have 4 sections of yard..



terryo said:


> Terra, the landscaping is beautiful. Did you just move in? How long? Looks like all the Spring flowers are already in full bloom. Just beautiful!



Terry, We moved in In January and I was gone for most of the month of March, I just went outside and got to enjoy it yesterday.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 27, 2010)

I am jealous! We've had eighteen inches of snow since Friday the 19th...it melts quickly this time of year, but I want spring to arrive now! 

I want beautiful flowers like the ones in California--such bright colors and so many blossoms! *SIGH* 

Lucky!


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family Terra on your new home. Everything looks so beautiful!! 
Me too, Stephanie...I'm getting antsy now myself. Springgggggggggg where are you????????? Today is 30 degrees here. Will it ever end?????


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 27, 2010)

Today it's 53F @ 11a.. and SUNNY!!!!





Nice back yard!

Terry K


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Terry K



Yikes!!! 53? .. burrrrrr
 its 84 at the beach ....today ...and warm santa ana winds!


----------



## Candy (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful house Terra where do you live? You're little boy is a doll.

Yes it's a beautiful day here in Sunny California, 84 degrees and Dale and Ruby are outside soaking it in.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 27, 2010)

Candy, I am in Sacramento and yes it was a nice Day, we drove up to Jackson and enjoyed our friends new place. 

Visited some 29 mini horses, Wish i would have had a camera!


----------



## Candy (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you near Laura she lives in Sacramento? So does my first husband, he lives in Roseville and also has a house in Rocklin.


----------

